# Pure White Homers weird offspring



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have two pure white homers. They are my first birds. They really love me. They have made babies many times, and all their babies always come out pure white like their parents. 

The weirdest thing happen though... I had a previous post which I mention I had some ant problems. My birds recently had some babies and only one survived. The other died due to antz. I then found out about the Seven dust, and no longer have this issue thanks to you guys for giving me wonder advice. 

Ok, so this baby grew up and now I look at it, it has a black feather in its tail. Is this normal? I mean, all the previous offsprings were pure white. Only one tail feather came out black however. What do you guys think? I also have pictures and can post it if you like. The baby is really cute, and I think he is now my new favorite.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI RICHARD,First let me assure you that the ants had nothing to do with the blue feather in the tail, it is genetic.White is genetically one of the most complicated colorations and can result from different genes or combinations of mutants. These factors prevent the formation of melanin pigment which is responsible for color.The different traits for color,pattern ect. may be present in the white pigeon,but these factors cannot operate without melanin.So if for any reason melanin gets to a feather or feathers those feathers will be colored........GEORGE


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, post that baby's picture already!!  
Sounds like a cutie. I think Terry W has one with just one black feather too.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

My bird has that too! I ordered pure white homers and when I got them they were but about two weeks later I noticed a spot on one of them. I thought one of the other birds had an accident on him  but them I looked closely and it was a black feather now my bird has a patch of black on its left wing. I think its a hen her name is bubbles. So does that mean that if I let her have babies she will have babies with a black patch too?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hehe... I, too, have an all-white pigeon with one spot on the right wing, on just one feather. His name, of course....is Spot.    

Also for ants you can sprinkle cinnamon in a line and they won't cross it, they also seem to hate it being sprinkled in an area. Mint leaves (fresh ones) work very well. Neither of these things will hurt the babies, with the cinnamon just use a little and let it settle before putting the babies back near it, as it is kind of dusty.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have an all white racing pigeon that has black in the center of his tail. 

I love your avatar Richard!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Well, post that baby's picture already!!
> Sounds like a cutie. I think Terry W has one with just one black feather too.


Maybe his digital is broken.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> Ok, so this baby grew up and now I look at it, it has a black feather in its tail. Is this normal? I mean, all the previous offsprings were pure white. Only one tail feather came out black however. What do you guys think? I also have pictures and can post it if you like. The baby is really cute, and I think he is now my new favorite.


I think what that means, Richard, is that he is special.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I had a similar experince but not with a white bird. I have a pair of bard, female is black and the male is grizzle. I had 2 young - 1 in each colour. the black young had developed socks and the other hasnt.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have my Baby Blackfeather: http://www.rims.net/2007Jun17/target12.html and also Parfait who is white with a dashing splash of brown on one wing: http://www.rims.net/2007May28/target0.html

Terry


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I have an all white racing pigeon that has black in the center of his tail.
> 
> I love your avatar Richard!


thanks.

You know what, that is exactly where it is located.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, Here are the pix of the baby bird.[/ATTACH]


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

richardtheman said:


> Ok, Here are the pix of the baby bird.[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 7096



He is pretty big for his age.... Feels like he was only born last week.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is a cutie pie. How much is he eating?


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> He is a cutie pie. How much is he eating?



Both parents are feeding him everyday, so his tummy is usually full when I check. His father is the head of the pecking order, so he is pretty much well fed. Keep in mind, he is the survivor since his mate died by the antz. Thanks for the advice on the seven dust, I no longer have any antz. They all died. I wish I had used it prior to their birth.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Too cute! I really like that feather. Great shading.


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

really cute


----------

